

Man vs. Machine on Wall Street: How Computers Beat the Market - sasvari
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/print/2011/03/man-vs-machine-on-wall-street-how-computers-beat-the-market/73120/

======
veyron
take with grain of salt -- if you have a profitable hedge fund, unless you are
trying to raise money, publicity is bad.

